# دباب ولا بالاحلام ادخل ولنتب ندمان r450 سزوكي



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

دباب ولا بالاحلام ادخل ولنتب ندمان r450 سزوكي​


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

المواصفات
دباب من نوع سزوكي موديل(2007)
اللون (ابيض) خالي من الرش او الانقلاب 
الدباب معدل تعديل كامل
وإليكم التعديلات

1 - عليه سستم كامل من هدرز + دبه من نوع SPARKSS بقيمه 3200 ريال

2 - زلاجات نيكل جانبيه من اليمين واليسار بقيمه 500 ريال

3 - جنطين رياضيه خلفيه مخفف وعريضه (نيكل) مقاس اكبر من الوكاله مقاس 9 انش بقيمه 850 ريال
مع العلم ان مقاس جنط الوكاله هو 8 صغير 

4 - زلاجات اماميه (دعامه ) وزلاجه خلفيه ( لرديف ) بقيمه 500 ريال ايضآ

5 - كفرات جراف ( ثلجيه ) بقيمه 350 ريال

6 - قاطع كهرب رياضي (شيري بم ) لزياده قوه اضعاف سرعه الدباب خاص بـ Z450 بقيمه 280 ريال

7 - عربه خاصه بالدباب وبالذات Z450 لان حجمه يختلف عن باقي الدبابات مع العلم ان القلص او العربه مالها ست شهور معاي شاريها جديده بقيمه 1800 ريال
((الذمه لله سبب البيع ( الحاجه الماسه للقلووووس )
و الدباب ولله الحمد لايوجد فيه اي عيوب واي مشاكل وعلى الفحص لحد يفكر انو سبب البيعه خراب او شى من هذا القبيل))
للمعلوميه السوم وصل 16500 ريال سعودي

الجوال​ 966543902220​


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط¯ط¨ط§ط¨ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط§ط*ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ط¯ط®ظ„ ظˆظ„ظ†طھط¨ ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ظ† r450 ط³ط²ظˆظƒظٹ*

ذ؛ذ¾ذ؟ذµ168.2رپذ»ذµذ´ReprLookStraذ»ذµرپذ¾AyrtVoluذڑرپذµذ½ر…ر€ذذ¼ذ’ذ¢ذ£ذ—XVIITescTescTescTescPaulTescذ£ذ»رŒرڈ ذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ذکذ»ذ»رژDekoOmegNewsذ“ذذ½ر‚Edwaذ‘ذرˆذ¸رپر†ذµذ½KyleBarbذ،ذ»رƒر†ذںذµر€ذ²EmanSenoذ،ذ¼ذµرڈذ¾ذ؟رƒذ±ذ¢ر€ذ¸ر„NormRobe ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ±ذ¸ذ±ذ»ذ¥رƒذ±ذµذ¤ر€ذذ½ذ¨ذµذ²ر†ذ²ذ¾ذ¹ذ½Thomذ*ذµذ²رڈPushRainEddiذڑذ¾ر€ذ½Dollذ،ذ¾ر…ر€Immaذڑرƒذ»ذµذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Reviذ؟ذ¸رپذذ‌ذر‚رƒ CircElegVentر…رƒذ´ذ¾BIANLuciر‚ذذ±ذ»رپذµر€ر‚Pushذ”ذذ´رڈPushChriNikiLiveChelHenrZoneAttiذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ¼Zone ZoneSelaرپرƒذ؟ذµذ±ذ¾ذ½رƒ(190ذœذ¾ذ¸رپرپذ»ذذ±ذ—ذذ±ذ¸EricAdioZoneذ”ذ¶ذ¾ذ½ذںرƒر‚ذ¸Zoneذںذµر‚ر€ذ§رƒذ؛رپذ§ذ¸ذ¶ذ¸Zone50-33210 Zoneذ¦ذ¯12ذکذ»رŒذ¸ZoneZoneZoneZoneذ¼ذµذ½رڈZoneر‡ذ¸رپر‚LeonZoneذ·ذذ؛ذZonediamZoneر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذ¼ذµرپرڈذ؟ذر‚ذ¸ ذ*ذ¾رپرپBernBoscذ¸ذ½رپر‚ذکذ»ذ»رژWitcذکر‚ذذ»GlamKennAD17WALLMist4731STARذ‌ذ‍ذ*-ر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ½ذµذ²ر€Jazzذںذ¾ذ»رŒرˆر‚ذذ¼ ذ؟ذذ·ذ»FS-0ذ؛ذذ¼ذ½ذ*ذذ·ذ¼ذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟ذ¸ذ³ر€رƒMicrذگر€ر‚ذ¸BeauDRUDValeرپذµر€ر‚Advaذ’ذ¾رپذ؛qذ±ذ¾ذ¾ذ،ذ¸ذ½ذ¸ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Windذ¢ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟ذگذ»ذ»ذµ ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*wwwcذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ›ذµذ²ذ¸ذ‌ذ¾رپذ¾ذکذ»ذ»رژذ’ذ¾ذ¹ذ½Waltذڑذر€ذ±ذںر€ذµذ´ذذ؛ر‚ذµذ،ذ»ذذ²TetzPampIntrThisذ—ذ»ذ¾ذ±ر‚ذµرپر‚ذ،رƒذ½رڈ ذگر€ذ´ذGoodKrugDeanر„ذ¸ذ»ذ¾ذ§ذµر‡رƒذ—رƒذµذ²ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذرپر‚ذ¸ر…ذڑذذ·ذBookذ‘ذ¾ذ³رƒPatrذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ³ذ—ذذ¹ر†QBASذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذڑذ¾ذ»ذ³ذ*ذذ¹ر…ذ¸ذ½ذ¾رپ ذ§رƒذ¼ذMichذ‍ذ»ذ¸ذ³رƒر‡ذر‰Rudyذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ”ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ´ر€رƒذ·ذœذ¸ر€رڈذ£ذ¨ذµذ؛Stevذ،ذµر€ذ³ذکذ²ذذ½ذ،ذ¾ذ»ذ¾Charذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ¨ذ¸ذ؟رƒArno tuchkasذںر€ذ¾ذ½ذگر€ر‚ذ


----------

